# The "It" List: Little Black Dresses



## daer0n (Nov 22, 2008)

*Emiko Satine Dress by BB Dakota
*
A staple of the little black dress: simplicity. The subtle touches of this LBDâ€”square neckline, empire waist and removable beltâ€”make it a simple standout. 







*Simply Vera Vera Wang Chiffon Dress*
Shaping your silhouette doesnâ€™t mean sacrificing comfort. Flatter your figure with pleats and a sash while maintaining your cool with chiffon and jersey construction. 





*Taylor Ruched Cotton Dress*
Don this pleated cotton spaghetti-strapped LBD with two lower front pockets, and youâ€™ll have him eating out of your pocket on your next date. 





*Fiona Dress by Kirribilla*
With this dress, the stretch wool herringbone bodice is sexy, while the ballerina skirt is as playful as can be. 





*Badgley Mischka Platinum Dress*
If you want to add some fun to basic black, opt for this LBD. The unusual ruffle detail is a welcome twist on a classic. 






*Mila Satin Puff Dress*
Keep it short, sweet and to the puff with this LBD made of black satin polyester. The puff sleeves are sweet, but the high hem and low-cut back keeps things from being too cute. 





*Milly Rhinestone Dress*
For a night on the town, choose a dress reminiscent of the night sky. This black dress made of wool and nylon comes with a rhinestone neckline that will make you the style star of the evening. 





*Silk Crepe Dress by Falls*
Not many LBDs are as versatile as this one: Wear this reversible dress with the buttons in the front or the back, or double the ivory waist tie to mimic a kimono belt. 

Source


----------



## Bec688 (Nov 22, 2008)

The only one that does it for me is the Badgley Mischka Platinum Dress. That is gorgeous, very classy, that style never seems to date. I could maybe go without the ruffle though.


----------



## magneticheart (Nov 22, 2008)

I like the 1st and 4th ones


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 22, 2008)

I think I like the Badgley Mischka dress best, but the ruffles are a bit much, esp. for those with larger busts, lol!

eta - LOL @ Bec, we always have such similar taste!


----------



## Karren (Nov 22, 2008)

wow!!! I love BLD's.... a couple of those a strange but the Milly Rhinestone Dress is awesome!! and the Fiona Dress is cute too!!


----------



## Adrienne (Nov 22, 2008)

Hmm, I really don't like any of these but the 4th one catches my eye. It seems more playful.


----------



## magosienne (Nov 22, 2008)

I like the rhinestone one, minus the rhinestones lol.


----------



## Anthea (Nov 22, 2008)

I agree with Bec &amp; Rosie, I like the Badgley Mischka dress the best followed by the Milly Rhinestone Dress, the Fiona dress is cute.


----------



## chocobon (Nov 22, 2008)

Vera Wang's is pretty!


----------



## Roxie (Nov 23, 2008)

Not crazy about any of them.


----------



## brewgrl (Nov 23, 2008)

These may be the most universally unflattering shapes for most body types... seriously.


----------

